

House GOP Leadership Calls for FCC to Abandon Proposed Net Neutrality Regulation - regoldste
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/14/house-gop-leadership-calls-for-fcc-to-abandon-proposed-net-neutrality-regulation/

======
seventytwo
These guys clearly don't have a clue what this issue is all about... They want
to keep the "bright spot" in the economy by making sure the ISPs aren't
regulated? HA!

